# 33rd Annual Fall Trexlertown bicycle swap meet Sept 28-30 2018.



## jrapoza

33rd Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.

Location:  7723 Hamilton Blvd, Breinigsville, PA 18031

Date Sept 28 to Sep 30, 2018

Gates open at 4:00 PM on Friday Sept 28, 2018.

We teamed up this weekend with the Velodrome  3 days of bicycle fun.

The rules are simple.  Show up anytime you want *after 4:00pm Friday September 28*

The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday Sept 30, 2018 at 1:00 pm.

Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday September 29, 2018 at 1:00 pm.

If you brought it with you take home with you. 

Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129

Thank you very much see you at swap meet.


----------



## jrapoza

.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

jrapoza said:


> 33rd Annual Fall Trexlertown Swap meet.
> 
> Location:  7723 Hamilton Blvd, Breinigsville, PA 18031
> 
> Date Sept 28 to Sep 30, 2018
> 
> Gates open at 4:00 PM on Friday Sept 28, 2018.
> 
> We teamed up this weekend with the Velodrome  3 days of bicycle fun.
> 
> The rules are simple.  Show up anytime you want *after 4:00pm Friday September 28*
> 
> The meet runs 24 hours a day and ends on Sunday Sept 30, 2018 at 1:00 pm.
> 
> Please respect the Fire Departments property and wishes and be off the property Sunday September 29, 2018 at 1:00 pm.
> 
> If you brought it with you take home with you.
> 
> Please call Joe Rapoza with questions and concerns 508-558-5129
> 
> Thank you very much see you at swap meet.



What are the fees


----------



## John G04

I’ll be there! Great swap meet


----------



## jrapoza

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> What are the fees



75.00 for all 3 days with over night camping. 

Thank you, Joe


----------



## John G04

jrapoza said:


> 75.00 for all 3 days with over night camping.
> 
> Thank you, Joe



Can you pay for just one or two days like if you come for one day or do you pay $75 no matter what?


----------



## jrapoza

Schwinn is life said:


> Can you pay for just one or two days like if you come for one day or do you pay $75 no matter what?



Yes you can.  35.00 per day. Thank you very much, Joe


----------



## jrapoza

Greetings, 

I have received phone calls in reference to an Auction.   If you are interested in auctioning off any items please phone me at 508-558-5129.  

Thank you in advance, Joe


----------



## The Duke

Plan on heading up to this show from NC. Normally how big is this? Hoping it’s a big turnout.


----------



## Puruconm

THIS BIKE WILL BE AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY, ANYONE INTERESTED CAN PM ME DIRECTLY
ASKING 7,500.00  (1941 ELGIN 60) OR CALL ME AT 856-562-1415


----------



## John G04

Puruconm said:


> THIS BIKE WILL BE AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY, ANYONE INTERESTED CAN PM ME DIRECTLY
> ASKING 7,500.00  (1941 ELGIN 60) OR CALL ME AT 856-562-1415
> 
> View attachment 873090
> 
> View attachment 873091
> 
> View attachment 873092
> 
> View attachment 873093
> 
> View attachment 873094
> 
> View attachment 873095
> 
> View attachment 873096
> 
> View attachment 873097



Got the dx you sold me last year all cleaned it pretty happy with it!


----------



## morton

I posted a bunch of stuff I can bring here:   

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trexlertown-who’s-goin-and-what-ya-bringing.139836/#post-933240


----------



## HUFFMANBILL

Is the $35.00 per day fee only if you are camping?  Is their a fee to just walk around for the day then leave?
Thank you.


----------



## Euphman06

Spectating is free. The money is if you are setting up to sell







HUFFMANBILL said:


> Is the $35.00 per day fee only if you are camping? Is their a fee to just walk around for the day then leave?
> Thank you.




Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Powell

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Is the $35.00 per day fee only if you are camping?  Is their a fee to just walk around for the day then leave?
> Thank you.




You can never leave.


----------



## jungleterry

Love to see some pics of the show if any one can send some . Always a good show . Weather will be nice too . Thx


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

I'll be bringing a few myself. 












See you there


----------



## John G04

Purple fastback was only $650. Lots of muscle bikes for cheap today.


----------



## jungleterry

love seeing what I'm missing lol but true.


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks Schwinn is life , reel nice pictures .


----------



## stingrayjoe

Was always first Sunday in Oct weekend before Hershey???


----------



## John G04

Good amount of bikes today, mostly muscle bikes few ballon tires too. I’ll be going tommorrow as well.


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks a gain for the pictures , there super nice of bikes and parts and moter bikes from bicycle larry


----------



## barneyguey

Schwinn is life said:


> Good amount of bikes today, mostly muscle bikes few ballon tires too. I’ll be going tommorrow as well.View attachment 875706
> View attachment 875707
> 
> View attachment 875708
> 
> View attachment 875709
> 
> View attachment 875710
> 
> View attachment 875711
> 
> View attachment 875712
> 
> View attachment 875713
> 
> View attachment 875714
> 
> View attachment 875715
> 
> View attachment 875716
> 
> View attachment 875717
> 
> View attachment 875718
> 
> View attachment 875719
> 
> View attachment 875720
> 
> View attachment 875721
> 
> View attachment 875722
> 
> View attachment 875723
> 
> View attachment 875724
> 
> View attachment 875725



Cool photos, thanks for posting them. Do you know who bought the Phantom with the Harley badge? I'd love some nice photos for a book I'm working on about head badges. Thanks, Barry


----------



## John G04

barnyguey said:


> Cool photos, thanks for posting them. Do you know who bought the Phantom with the Harley badge? I'd love some nice photos for a book I'm working on about head badges. Thanks, Barry




I do not. Not sure if that badge was correct though there were holes for a bigger schwinn badge in the tube


----------



## barneyguey

Schwinn is life said:


> I do not. Not sure if that badge was correct though there were holes for a bigger schwinn badge in the tube



Thanks, Barry


----------



## bikewhorder

Looks like a great turnout.  Its good to see this event is gathering  steam.


----------



## jungleterry

love the pictures thank you so much.


----------



## John G04

Last day. Got the parts I needed today and then some.  Pretty good show today. If you want a muscle bike this is the show for it. There was a free girls shelby,and two speedsters for free as well.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK




----------



## Krakatoa

Anyone have dealer names / contact numbers for the Sterns tandem and Colson camelback?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

The Stern's tandem , I don't know the gentelmans name but he is out of philly


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Great show, I was there on Saturday and got some great deals  but Missed the silver king does anybody know who owns that bike and if it sold ?


----------



## dfa242

Krakatoa said:


> Anyone have dealer names / contact numbers for the Sterns tandem and Colson camelback?



If the tandem's owner is the same one who has that blue Iver Streamline, he's "my560sec" on ebay.


----------



## Krakatoa

Anyone remember who had all these frames?


----------



## catfish

Krakatoa said:


> Anyone remember who had all these frames?
> 
> View attachment 877029




Sam Fitsimons from Baltimore


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Krakatoa said:


> Anyone remember who had all these frames?
> 
> View attachment 877029



SAM  Just seem where Catfish replied above with his info.


----------



## Krakatoa

Thanks guys I thought that ol' dodge looked familliar!


----------



## catfish

Anyone have  Alberto's contact info?


----------



## GTs58

I'd go nucking futs if I attended a swap like that!  Good thing it's so far away,  I'd be broke and filing for bankruptcy a few months later.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

catfish said:


> Anyone have  Alberto's contact info?





catfish said:


> Anyone have  Alberto's contact inf
> 
> 
> catfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have  Alberto's contact info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean NORBERTOS  elgin 60 thats his with his phone  number
Click to expand...


----------



## b 17 fan

Julie and I had a great time even with the cool weather . Stopped in town for dinner before the drive home and also found a few items in their shops . Got both bikes tuned up and with the rain not much riding done but should work fine . Glad to see Lisa and Harv's son David . It was AWESOME that the current owners allowed this to happen . Many thanks to them and all that pulled this show off !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I'm really jonesin' for a swap meet ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## b 17 fan

My post above was ment for the memory lane meet....Lost internet during the post then power shortly after that. Good times tonight


----------

